# Water Crystals



## bznuts (Mar 2, 2009)

ok so since i am unable to use my backyard this year to grow, i am forced to do a guerrilla type operation- which is okay, and something i have done in the past. I have located a nice spot- good sun, stealth, decent soil, etc.

the only problem i can see me having is that of watering my ladies. in the past, when i did the same type of grows, i was lucky enough to have plots that were situated near a creek or river. this allowed me to utilize a drip system set up along with a timer, which made the watering very easy for me.

this time around i am not as fortunate to be near a water source (well it is a few hundred yards from a lake, but up hill from it) so i am trying to figure out a way to water the plants. i am in norther california and it gets really hot in the summer, so i need to figure something out.

i obviously can somehow line a backpack or something and haul water in that way, but i am wondering if you guys have any input on the subject that might be helpful to me.

*also, has anyone heard of water crystals, and had a chance to use them before?*

*is it something that i should look into to help my situation, or does anyone have any further advice in what i should do? *

thanks a bunch in advance i really would appreciate any help


----------



## Rockster (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes,water crystals are good for guerilla grows and are quite popular in the UK.

 A backpack would be the way to go as you can carry a decent amount of water.

 Good luck with your outdoor venture.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2009)

They also make a gel  that comes in a plastic tube or a milk carton looking package. That is made from water. All you do is place these in and around the roots, they are good for 30 days.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 2, 2009)

cool well then i will see if i can find some water crystals

maybe ill try some around the house to see how they work 

its that time of year again, im just trying to get everything situated


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 4, 2009)

if you just soak them in water they become that gel you are talking about PCDuck. onthe packet it even says that the gel is good for rooting cuttings in. ive not tried this, though i might do in the next month in prep for my guerrila.

good luck, and dont put all you eggs in 1 basket 

*85C*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> if you just soak them in water they become that gel you are talking about PCDuck. onthe packet it even says that the gel is good for rooting cuttings in. ive not tried this, though i might do in the next month in prep for my guerrila.
> 
> good luck, and dont put all you eggs in 1 basket
> 
> *85C*



They now sell another water type polymer that you do not have to soak in water. It comes in a plastic tube or a milk carton looking package that all you do is place it in your hole that you dug.Last 30 days before replacing.


----------



## fishcabo (Mar 5, 2009)

It was originally called p4 (the crystals).  All they can be counted on is to help out the plants a little when they run low on water.  You still have to get the water to them somehow.  I would look for a different spot where nature and gravity can help.  I have been in your situation and it never works well unless you are religeous about halling water uphill which sucks.  trust me.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

this is what I am talking about.
It is a gel, every 30 days you replace.
Gel 1st pic, place in 2nd pic

Can be found here after changing the xx with tt...    hxxp://store.rainbird.com/shopexd.asp?id=920


----------



## FlyingNatural (Mar 5, 2009)

if you have to get water in by way of carrying it,be prepared to get some nice cardio.Last season I was humping 30 gals in in two dufflebags up a mountainside twice a day.The girls need their blue thunder.I also created an improvised well-water collection system good luck


----------



## duffman (Mar 9, 2009)

try soaking them in some seasol or any other organic nutrient


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 9, 2009)

water gel and tree nute spikes here we come! lol.gardenerless garden.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 10, 2009)

hey thanks alot fellas. well the spot i chose this year might not work.... i know poisen oak can keep ppl away from the area, but i am highly highly allergic to it. last thurs i dug a good amount of holes up at the spot, and contracted a bad bad case of the poisen oak rash. my eyes were swollen shut for three days, my *** crack, balls, arms legs, entire face....shyt my whole body from head to toe got it. im just now coming outa it with some help from a few shots in the *** from my doc. man oh man, looks like im going to have find a new place. i cant risk getting this shyt everytime i visit the location. and boy is it thick there. damn, ill figure sumpthin out..

but yea thanks fellas on the water crystal info, i still have a good size bag that i have yet to lace the holes with.. got it at Lowe's. hmmm. so i gotta alota shyt to figure out...and with 70 beans poppin as we speak i better get on it!!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 11, 2009)

I know an old boy that uses the filling from a baby diaper. He burried them at the bottom of the hole he dug. Placed some gravel over them then watered them, sets his plant in the hole and then gave a heavy watering. Now I have never tried this but he swears by it and told me he can go 7 to 10 days before having to water again in 90+ degree weather. A box of diapers is cheap...take care..


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

im pretty sure it takes a looong time for the gel to break down.

i dunno. that just cant be good.


----------

